#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  IIT BHU-Varanasi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## amos.0119

*IIT BHU-Varanasi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus:*



*IIT Varanasi Year of Establishment:* 1919.


*IIT Varanasi Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.


*IIT Varanasi Admission:* JEE Mains & JEE Advaced.

*CONNECTIVITY:*
Nearest Airport : Lal Bahadur Shastri Airport, Babatpur
Distance from Airport : 35km
Nearest Railway Station : Varanasi Cantt. (Junction) Railway Station
Distance from Railway Station : 10km



*IIT Varanasi Branches In Engineering:*
Computer EngineeringCeramic EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical EngineeringMining EngineeringPharmaceutical Engineering
*IIT Varanasi CutOff:*

*OPENING AND CLOSING RANKS FOR VARIOUS COURSES : JEE (Advanced)  2013:*

*BRANCH*
*OPEN*
*CLOSE*
*OPEN*
*CLOSE*
*OPEN*
*CLOSE*
*OPEN*
*CLOSE*

*4-year B.Tech. Course*

Ceramic Engineering
5313
6615
1788
2938
1508
1666
730
821

Chemical Engineering
3100
4289
1458
2014
936
1226
485
600

Civil Engineering
3025
3751
1309
1535
652
792
229
261

Computer Science and Engineering
754
1447
435
717
340
441
296
311

Electrical Engineering
1732
2557
740
1157
568
704
213
245

Electronics Engineering
1469
2306
803
1225
510
780
310
356

Mechanical Engineering
1513
2906
735
1128
387
635
249
327

Metallurgical Engineering
2977
5644
2078
2511
1361
1458
632
718

Mining Engineering
5264
6830
2230
2713
1175
1499
373
736





*5-year B.Tech. + M.Tech. Dual Degree Course*

Biochemical Engineering with M.Tech. in Biochemical Engineering and Biotechnology
6314
6955
2889
3058
1703
1741
845
845

Bioengineering with M.Tech in Biomedical Technology
6317
6999
2947
3065
1684
1737
830
830

Ceramic Engineering
6535
6802
2815
3051
1504
1687
803
844

Civil Engineering with M.Tech. in Structural Engineering
3314
3962
1498
1633
794
843
339
351

Computer Science and Engineering
1456
1608
761
771
520
562
357
357

Electrical Engineering with M.Tech. in Power Electronics
2278
2957
1223
1371
798
821
341
381

Material Science and Technology
5175
6056
2467
2719
906
1534
634
811

Mechanical Engineering
2075
3005
1147
1295
661
764
316
326

Metallurgical Engineering
5184
5958
2476
2629
1470
1491
695
764

Mining Engineering
5876
6978
2726
2826
1566
1587
749
770






*
IIT Varanasi Fee Structure For Engineering:

One Time Payment
                                                  6,250

2.
Payable Each Semester
50,950 (₹5,650)

3.
Refundable Caution Deposit
9,000

4.
Medical Insurance Premium per Annum
-

Total Fees Payable at the time of Admission
66200 (₹20900)

Other Fees
Admission Fee/Mess deposit may need to be paid extra.





*


Fees Payable by SC/ST students, where different from those payable by others, are shown in parentheses.


*IIT Varanasi Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 19,940/- Per Year.*


**IIT Varanasi Engineering Placements 2013:


**Recruiters:*
ABBACCAccentureAdobeAditi TechnologiesAgilentAlkem PharmaAmsoftAmazonANZ BankANZ ITAppulseAshok LeylandAtrentaAdobeBALCOBPCLBaxter IndiaBay PacketBechtel IndiaBharat ForgeBHELBlue Star InfoBroadcomC-DotCadilaCalanceCareer LauncherCareer NetCareer PointCaterpillerCitrixClarion DrugsCognizantCSCDE ShawDigital GlobalDr. Reddys LabDRDOEicherEricsonEssarEvalueserveFacebookFIITJEEFlextronicsFreescaleFuture Tech DesignGeometric Solutions

Goldman SachsGoogleGujarat GlassHCLHPCLHewlett PackardHind. SanitaryHindalcoHindleverHindustan ZincHP-GlobalIBMISROITC LimitedIBM (ISL)IBM (IRL)Iflex SolutionsIkosIndian Oil CorporationInduslogicIndusvalleyInfosysInfosys  SET LabsIspat IndustriesIvy ComptechJP Rewa CementJubilant OrganizationKanbayLehman BrothersL & T (ECC)L & TLGMadras AluminiumMarutiMBTMentor GraphicsMicrosoftMidhaniMobstacMorgan StanleyMotorolaMu SigmaNTPCNetAppNet DevicesNewgenNihilentNvidiaOn Mobile System

OraclePatni ComputersQualcommQuark MediaReliance InfocomReserve BankRitesRubics RostrumSailSamsung  SIELSamsung  SISOSamtelSapientSatyamSkyworks SolutionsSocratesSonyST MicroelectronicsSterlite GroupSumtotal SystemsSwilSymbol TechnologiesSyncataTCILTalismaTATA ElxsiTATA MotorsTATA RefractoriesTATA SteelTavantTCSTimeTooltechTorrent PharmaceuticalsTriologyTriune ProjectUsha InfocomUT StarcomVerizonVirtusaVmokshaVSNLWiproXilinxYahooZazu NetworkZensarZS AccociatesZynga
*
IIT Varanasi Campus & Intra Facilities:

*
*Campus:
*
 The campus spread over 1350 acres was built on land donated by the Kashi Naresh, the hereditary ruler of Banaras. Apart from the main campus, the Rajiv Gandhi South Campus covering 2,760-acre is at Barkatcha near the city of Mirzapur, about 80 kilometers from Banaras.


It has 140 teaching departments and more than 55 hostels for boys and girls. The total enrollment in the university stands at just over 15000, including students from all over India and abroad. Several of its colleges, including engineering (IT-BHU), science, linguistics, journalism & mass communication, law and medicine (IMS-BHU), Faculty of Management Studies, are ranked amongst the best in India. Out of these IT-BHU is set to become Indias 16th IIT, IIT-BHU from the academic session 2010 .Also, the university is well known for its Department of French studies which offers degree and diploma courses. BHU is ranked as the second best university in the field of research in India after Delhi University.It is also ranked as the best overall university of India on all parameters as per the India Today magazine dated 2 June 2010.


*Central Library:*

 The Central Library is one of the largest libraries of the country. It was established in the Telang Hall of the Central Hindu College in the Kamachha campus of the University in 1916, with a small but precious collection donated by Professor P.K.Talang. Nurtured in its infancy Bu the renowned historian Sir Jadunath Sarkar, it had eminent scholars of the library science like Dr.S.R.Ranganathan, the father of Library movement in India, as its Libraries.
The Central Library changed its location to present building, in 1941, situated in the main campus. The construction of the present majestic building was started in 1927 with a very generous donation from Maharaja Sayajirao Gaekwad of Baroda after whom it has been named. This elegant building was designed on the suggestion of Mahamana Malaviyaji.


The institute follows the semester system and offers the following courses:


*B. Tech. (four year duration)*
Integrated M. Tech (five year duration)M. Tech Dual Degree (IDD B.Tech + M.Tech degrees) (five year duration)M. Tech. (two year duration)M. Sc. (in Applied Sciences)B Pharma and M Pharma (5 year course)Ph.D (all engineering, science and interdisciplinary areas)IIT Varanasi Hostel & Mess Facilities:
There are 60 hostels (including 17 Girls Hostel) with an accommodation capacity of 9128 students (7003 boys and 2125 girls) in the campus.


*IIT Varanasi Address:* 

Banaras Hindu University, Varanasi, Uttar Pradesh, India.





  Similar Threads: Delhi Technical Campus, Bahadurgarh  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: NIT Goa btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIT Gandhinagar btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: IIT Jodhpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: IIT BHU-Varanasi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------

